Ask HN: What was your top thread in HN 2016? - tuyguntn
======
jetti
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13167156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13167156)
I was asking if a one man development company micro ISV) is still viable in
this day and age

~~~
jamesmp98
Ima have to read that later

~~~
jetti
You should, there is a lot of good stories about those who are running a micro
ISV and have been for several years

~~~
jamesmp98
Yeah I wish it was something I could do, but it sounds like you have to be
living in a city like San Francisco or be strong with marketing of which I am
neither

~~~
jetti
I'm in the Midwest and I'm also not good at marketing but I'm learning
marketing as I go and still made my product. Just do it because what's the
worse that could happen?

------
jstimpfle
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11939851](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11939851)
(Alan Kay has agreed to do an AMA today)

~~~
satysin
Yeah that was a great thread. I was sad I didn't get my questions answered
though :(

------
rwieruch
It was quite recently and I am still overwhelmed by the reaction:

\- The Road to learn React -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13170837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13170837)

------
vmorgulis
Hardiman I Exoskeleton:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11799186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11799186)

WireWorld:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12047338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12047338)

Libsixel:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11340367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11340367)

Gopherpedia:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12283889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12283889)

------
montbonnot
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11456060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11456060)

It was a fun distraction on a Friday...

------
zubairq
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12817468](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12817468)
The Eve release from Chris Granger was definitely the top for me!

------
jasonkester
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12634447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12634447)

I wrote that as a single draft in 20 minutes and threw it live. I didn't (and
still don't) consider it to be one of my better pieces of writing, but it must
have resonated with people because it immediately pinned itself to the number
one slot here and stayed there for an entire day.

So yeah, that was fun.

------
jamesmp98
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13207268](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13207268)

No idea it would get that big

~~~
roddux
I have it bookmarked :)

